# Numb Feet



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

after about 6 or 7 miles my feet start to tingle, then after about 25 miles they are numb. Any suggestions? I am fairly certain my seat height is correct, could it be the shoes, the cleat placement, or something else. My fitter says I probably need a longer stem, could this help remedy it? Any experts out there please chime in.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

What part of your foot do you initially feel the numbness in?


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

The front portion starting around the ball of my foot moving up towards the toes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

Try moving your cleats slightly toward the rear of the shoe, this may also require a slight decrease in saddle height to compensate for the change.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

I've had problems with the front of my right foot going numb. Like kytyree said, I moved the right cleat as far as possible toward the rear of the shoe, and as far left. Because of the way my foot sits naturally on the pedal, this adjustment helped a lot. But the cleat adjustment wouldn't have helped much without carbon shoes. I just got a pair, and they're much much better than non-carbon if you're having numbness.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

ghost6 said:


> I've had problems with the front of my right foot going numb. Like kytyree said, I moved the right cleat as far as possible toward the rear of the shoe, and as far left. Because of the way my foot sits naturally on the pedal, this adjustment helped a lot. But the cleat adjustment wouldn't have helped much without carbon shoes. I just got a pair, and they're much much better than non-carbon if you're having numbness.



Its counterintuitive but the stiffer carbon soles do make difference. Years ago I wrote off my first pair of full carbon soles and later realized that that shoe pedal combo didn't allow me enough cleat adjustment range.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Also, you may need to look into lowering your saddle.

If you move your cleats backward, definitely lower your saddle. It may be too high before even doing that, though.


----------

